# Mangrove Snake (Melenota, Dendrophila, Gemmicincta?????)



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Posted in main but thought I may get a better respose in this section as I posted here last time... Just copy & paste it...

What subspecies do you think guys?

Got some clearer shots of the markings on the head than my previous post sooooome time back. Month or two old though these photos he has started eating like a champion now.





































Put this up last time but it's my favorite so I put it up again :2thumb:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I told you its a dendrophilia mate, plus it's not on the dwa anymore, got took off last year.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know you have but tbhI was hoping for comments from Chris or Angie who asked for clearer pictures.... I know they know what they are talking about.. I don't know you do


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

So shhh for a bit lol


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry mate wrote that before reading what you'd put. I dont think i know it all before you say anything. : victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> I told you its a dendrophilia mate, plus it's not on the dwa anymore, got took off last year.


 
The species is _Boiga dendrophila_, it's further split into _B d melanota, B d gemmicincta_ and _B d dendrophila._ There's varying accounts of how to tell them apart, rings on the body, whether the rings join up across the back, I prefer to go for facial markings, _B d dendrophila_ have several small yellow spots behind the eyes


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi there
Its a beauty. For those saying its a dendrophila there are several boiga dendrophila -
Boiga dendrophila dendrophila 
Boiga dendrophila annectens 
Boiga dendrophila divergens 
Boiga dendrophila gemmicincta 
Boiga dendrophila latifasciata 
Boiga dendrophila levitoni 
Boiga dendrophila melanota 
Boiga dendrophila multicincta 
Boiga dendrophila occidentalis 

The best person for you to speak to would be Gernot Vogel, you can contact him by email at [email protected] He is the most knowledgeable and experienced person I know of regarding the boiga species. It would help if you know the origin of this individual or its parents if captive bred, plus supplying close up shots of the top of its head, the side of its head and underneath the head can all help with identification - as it will enable scale counts etc.

I have little experience with the dendrophila group so canbnot help you Im afraid. Chris has a fair bit of experience with various dendrophila though.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Out of all of those, it's most likely that only _dendrophil_a, _melanota_ and _gemmicincta_ come up for sale....


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Quite true and also they can undergo an ontogenic colour change so you cannot rule out gemmicincta. But still Mr Vogel is the expert not us.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well i didnt expect that sort of reply, learn something new everyday. I'll leave the experts to it in future: victory:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

gemmicincta usually have a lot more rings, most of them red as babies. They fade with age and the whole snake turns dark grey or black.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice. Surprised you can hold it though. :lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

gorgous snake, did u end up keeping it in the end?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry wrong thread lol, there was a mangrove up 4 sale a few days ago


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Lucifus said:


> Very nice. Surprised you can hold it though. :lol2:


 You can hold them quite easily, but the problem being that they can get stressed VERY easily and stop eating. Something I see time and time again with all boigas other than cyanea. Generally the more they are handled the more feeding problems are experienced, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi there
Did you manage to contact Mr Vogel? or anyone else who could identify it for you?


----------



## Jakob (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm sorry for writing in this old thread...

I think the snake is _Boiga dendrophila dendrophila_. Most of the bands on the melanota, doesnt connect on the spine of the snake, but they do so, on the d. dendrophila. Of course, it may also be a cross between melanota and dendrophila.
It's definately not a gemmicincta 

Try taking a good photo, where you can see the snake from the top.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi. This was me, I had to set up a new account as for the life of me I couldn't remember my password & it would not send it to my email for some strange reason.

Yes I am almost 100% sure it is Dendrophila Dendrophila now.

Thanks anyway.


----------

